# Witches, Vampires, Zombies & Other Unsavories



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)

Pogo Capstone strollingbones AngelsNDemons


----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jun 6, 2016)

You know I once dated a Witch and a Vampire Seductress while living on the West Coast...

Best sex I ever had... ( TMI, but I enjoy sharing )


----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)

Oklahoma City Holiday Decorations, circa 1967:


----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Compost (Jun 6, 2016)

Is the Flame Zone closed for repairs?


----------



## hjmick (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Capstone (Jun 6, 2016)

Compost said:


> Is the Flame Zone closed for repairs?


Looks like someone needs a taste of the good life. Yes, a day or two among the Wisterian beauty of the Appalachian foothills of southern Ohio, and more importantly, amidst the Divine Feminine that permeates the grounds and the atmosphere there, would surely cure you of the gall to call into question the wisdom of Pills!


----------



## Capstone (Jun 6, 2016)

Never been much of a lounge lizard myself, but I'm game for almost anything once.


----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2016)

pillars said:


>


Girl looks like a freak. But the owl is cute.


----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Jun 6, 2016)

i always like this time of evening...when the sun is going down and the sky is filled with hues of reds....its a peaceful time...what do they call it the gloaming?


----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Jun 6, 2016)

charon the boatman


----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Compost (Jun 6, 2016)

Capstone said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > Is the Flame Zone closed for repairs?
> ...


Gall?  LOL  You need to taste the truth that not everybody is afraid to question your divine pillars.
Interesting choice of pics though.


----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 6, 2016)

pillars said:


> Pogo Capstone strollingbones AngelsNDemons





Why was I not invited to the party?


----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo Capstone strollingbones AngelsNDemons
> ...


awww shit.  Consider yourself invited, Carla_Danger


----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Jun 6, 2016)

pillars said:


> Oklahoma City Holiday Decorations, circa 1967:


It was nice then..


----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Capstone (Jun 6, 2016)

Compost said:


> ...You need to taste the truth that not everybody is afraid to question your divine pillars. ...


*Woe betide their immortal souls! *


----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 6, 2016)

pillars said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > pillars said:
> ...





Thank you!


----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)

This one reminds me of AngelsNDemons


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 6, 2016)

pillars said:


>


Dammit you crazy kids. Do you STILL believe in Slenderman!!!????

He does not exist anymore.

My dog ate him several years ago. She thought slender man was a burglar.


----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Jun 6, 2016)

This movie inspired us to get mice as kids. We named them Luke and Bruno after the kids/mice.


----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 7, 2016)

Book of Azathoth Tarot Cards


----------



## pillars (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 11, 2016)

Summer Solstice at Stonehenge:


----------



## pillars (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## pillars (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## April (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Jun 16, 2016)




----------

